# Use of schedule 40 galvanized pipe as a pole



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

My one satellite dish (~2' ellipse) was mounted on a 10') 2" sch 40 pipe. It was buried 4' down (frost line) with concrete.


----------

